# Using multiple suppliers



## tyetshirt (Sep 16, 2011)

If you use multiple suppliers for your transfers how are you pricing? I tried the double transfer and shirt cost, but using that method my price will vary from company to company. 

Company A 40transfers @ $2.40
Company B 40 transfers @ $2.75 
So, 1 customer will pay 2.4(2)+ 3(2)=$10.80 for 40 shirts 

Another customer, using Company B, will pay 2.75(2)+3(2)=$11.50

I'm trying to have a set price, but not sure how when using multiple companies, because i like one company for quickness, one for print size, etc.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

All you can do is average it out if you want a 1 price fits all price list....

If you are getting those kinds of margins you have room to work.....I markup material 30% and add 1.00 per press...I wish I could markup they way you do but that has not worked for...


----------



## tyetshirt (Sep 16, 2011)

When you say you mark up material 30%, are you saying you markup the transfer 30%, or is that the mark for the transfer and garment 30%.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes both shirt & material gets a 30% markup....So for example a 2.00 shirt + 0.65 transfer gets an 0.80 markup and 1.00 press charge for a total of 4.45...


----------



## tyetshirt (Sep 16, 2011)

You charge a $1.00 per press, or just a flat $1.00 no matter how many presses. For example front and back print, do you charge a $1.00 per side?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I try for a 1.00 per press.....But sometimes there is resistance....So you have to adjust on the fly if need be....


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I charge $2/press + $0.50 per item (only if there is more than one per press). I do that to discourage people from bringing me bags of numbers or letters to press on jerseys. Materials (less shirts) get marked up depending on the customer relationship. Basic shirts are a set price just for consistency otherwise repeat customers get too much price fluctuation. PITA customers get 100% markup. Friends and repeat customers usually get 50%. New customers are usually 75%.

The multiple supplier thing I dealt with by always charging the higher price of two suppliers but that was only for a brief time, I don't like using different suppliers if I can help it. Most repeat customers value consistency above saving a few dollars.


----------

